# cyrus-sasl auxprop mysql

## AlexXVL

Доброго всем времени суток.

Установлено:

cyrus-imapd-2.4.17  USE="berkdb mysql pam sieve ssl tcpd -afs -kerberos -nntp -postgres -replication -snmp -sqlite"

cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3:2  (что за двойка после двоеточия?) USE="mysql pam ssl urandom -authdaemond -berkdb -gdbm -java -kerberos -ldapdb -openldap -postgres -sample -sqlite -srp -static-libs"

mysql-5.5.39  USE="community perl -bindist -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -ssl -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc {-test}"

После обновления mysql-5.1 до версии 5.5 и emerge @preserved-rebuild перестала работать авторизация в почте.

imadp.conf:

sasl_pwcheck_method: auxprop

sasl_auxprop_plugin: sql

sasl_sql_engine: mysql

sasl_mech_list: CRAM-MD5

auth.log:

SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

_sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

# pluginviewer -a

Installed and properly configured auxprop mechanisms are:

<none>

весь инет перерыл - не могу понять почему перестала авторизация работать ((

----------

## Pinkbyte

```
что за двойка после двоеточия?
```

Это имя слота

Покажите:

1) emerge --info

2) equery f cyrus-sasl

3) equery f cyrus-imapd

4) lddtree /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so

----------

## AlexXVL

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> что за двойка после двоеточия?
> ```
> ...

 

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.15.5-hardene                   d-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.15.5-hardened-r2-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1075T_Process                   or-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3794060 total,    288284 free

KiB Swap:    1951892 total,   1908068 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Aug 2014 23:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf                    /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-                   php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sand                   box.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks                    ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-own                   ed sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch u                   serpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-                   times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeou                   t=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip acpi amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dv                   d dvdr gd gdbm geoip gpm hardened iconv imap justify libwww lm_sensors logrotate                    mailwrapper mbox milter mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp p                   am pax_kernel pcre perl png readline samba sasl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl                    tcpd truetype unicode urandom usb userlocales xml xml2 xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64"                    ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x en                   s1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident                    usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="alias dir authz_host he                   aders mime status deflate include info filter log_config setenvif rewrite versio                   n cgi" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon                    braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory                    rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate everm                   ore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver o                   ldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublo                   x ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad c                   fontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTEN                   SIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTAT                   ION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_T                   ARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_C                   ARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx triden                   t vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv                   4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat l                   ogmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BU                   NZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPT                   S, USE_PYTHON
```

equery f cyrus-sasl  (доки и маны исключил)

```

 * Searching for cyrus-sasl ...

 * Contents of dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3:

/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/pwcheck

/etc/init.d/saslauthd

/etc/pam.d

/etc/pam.d/saslauthd

/etc/sasl2

/etc/sasl2/.keep_dev-libs_cyrus-sasl-2

/usr

/usr/include

/usr/include/sasl

/usr/include/sasl/hmac-md5.h

/usr/include/sasl/md5.h

/usr/include/sasl/md5global.h

/usr/include/sasl/prop.h

/usr/include/sasl/sasl.h

/usr/include/sasl/saslplug.h

/usr/include/sasl/saslutil.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/systemd

/usr/lib/systemd/system

/usr/lib/systemd/system/pwcheck.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/saslauthd.service

/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d

/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/cyrus-sasl.conf

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/libsasl2.la

/usr/lib64/libsasl2.so -> libsasl2.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.3 -> libsasl2.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/libsasl2.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/libsasl2.pc

/usr/lib64/sasl2

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libanonymous.so -> libanonymous.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libanonymous.so.3 -> libanonymous.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libanonymous.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libcrammd5.so -> libcrammd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libcrammd5.so.3 -> libcrammd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libcrammd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libdigestmd5.so -> libdigestmd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libdigestmd5.so.3 -> libdigestmd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libdigestmd5.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/liblogin.so -> liblogin.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/liblogin.so.3 -> liblogin.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/liblogin.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libntlm.so -> libntlm.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libntlm.so.3 -> libntlm.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libntlm.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libotp.so -> libotp.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libotp.so.3 -> libotp.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libotp.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libplain.so -> libplain.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libplain.so.3 -> libplain.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libplain.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libscram.so -> libscram.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libscram.so.3 -> libscram.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libscram.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libsql.so -> libsql.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libsql.so.3 -> libsql.so.3.0.0

/usr/lib64/sasl2/libsql.so.3.0.0

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/pluginviewer

/usr/sbin/pwcheck

/usr/sbin/saslauthd

/usr/sbin/testsaslauthd

/usr/share

```

equery f cyrus-imapd (доки и маны исключил)

```

/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/cyrus

/etc/cyrus.conf

/etc/imapd.conf

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/cyrus

/etc/pam.d

/etc/pam.d/sieve

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/imtest

/usr/bin/lmtptest

/usr/bin/mupdatetest

/usr/bin/nntptest

/usr/bin/pop3test

/usr/bin/sivtest

/usr/bin/smtptest

/usr/bin/synctest

/usr/include

/usr/include/cyrus

/usr/include/cyrus/acl.h

/usr/include/cyrus/assert.h

/usr/include/cyrus/auth.h

/usr/include/cyrus/bsearch.h

/usr/include/cyrus/byteorder64.h

/usr/include/cyrus/charset.h

/usr/include/cyrus/crc32.h

/usr/include/cyrus/cyr_lock.h

/usr/include/cyrus/cyrusdb.h

/usr/include/cyrus/glob.h

/usr/include/cyrus/gmtoff.h

/usr/include/cyrus/hash.h

/usr/include/cyrus/imapopts.h

/usr/include/cyrus/imapurl.h

/usr/include/cyrus/imclient.h

/usr/include/cyrus/imparse.h

/usr/include/cyrus/iptostring.h

/usr/include/cyrus/libconfig.h

/usr/include/cyrus/libcyr_cfg.h

/usr/include/cyrus/lsort.h

/usr/include/cyrus/map.h

/usr/include/cyrus/md5.h

/usr/include/cyrus/mkgmtime.h

/usr/include/cyrus/mpool.h

/usr/include/cyrus/nonblock.h

/usr/include/cyrus/parseaddr.h

/usr/include/cyrus/prot.h

/usr/include/cyrus/retry.h

/usr/include/cyrus/rfc822date.h

/usr/include/cyrus/signals.h

/usr/include/cyrus/strarray.h

/usr/include/cyrus/strhash.h

/usr/include/cyrus/stristr.h

/usr/include/cyrus/sysexits.h

/usr/include/cyrus/util.h

/usr/include/cyrus/xmalloc.h

/usr/include/cyrus/xstrlcat.h

/usr/include/cyrus/xstrlcpy.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/cyrus

/usr/lib64/cyrus/arbitron

/usr/lib64/cyrus/chk_cyrus

/usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_cyrusdb

/usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_deliver

/usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_mboxlist

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cvt_cyrusdb

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_dbtool

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_df

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_expire

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_sequence

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_synclog

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_userseen

/usr/lib64/cyrus/cyrdump

/usr/lib64/cyrus/deliver

/usr/lib64/cyrus/fud

/usr/lib64/cyrus/idled

/usr/lib64/cyrus/imapd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/ipurge

/usr/lib64/cyrus/lmtpd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/lmtpproxyd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/master

/usr/lib64/cyrus/mbexamine

/usr/lib64/cyrus/mbpath

/usr/lib64/cyrus/mupdate

/usr/lib64/cyrus/notifyd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/pop3d

/usr/lib64/cyrus/pop3proxyd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/proxyd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/quota

/usr/lib64/cyrus/reconstruct

/usr/lib64/cyrus/sievec

/usr/lib64/cyrus/sieved

/usr/lib64/cyrus/smmapd

/usr/lib64/cyrus/squatter

/usr/lib64/cyrus/timsieved

/usr/lib64/cyrus/tls_prune

/usr/lib64/cyrus/unexpunge

/usr/lib64/libcyrus.a

/usr/lib64/libcyrus_min.a

/var/imap/*

/var/spool/*

```

lddtree /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so

```

libsql.so => /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so (interpreter => none)

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6

        ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

```

----------

## Pinkbyte

Вот и найдена проблема похоже - libsasl не слинкована с mysql. На машине с Mysql 5.1:

```

web pinkbyte # lddtree /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so

libsql.so => /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so (interpreter => none)

    libmysqlclient.so.16 => /usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16

    libcrypt.so.1 => /lib64/libcrypt.so.1

    libnsl.so.1 => /lib64/libnsl.so.1

    libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6

    libssl.so.1.0.0 => /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

    libcrypto.so.1.0.0 => /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2

            ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

    libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6

```

Скорее всего при проверках на этапе ./configure нет совместимости с новой библиотекой libmysqlclient.soi, и cyrus-sasl, считая что MySQL не установлен, не линкуется с ним

Запустите:

```
FEATURES="keepwork" emerge -1O cyrus-sasl --buildpkgonly
```

и скопируйте сюда выхлоп из /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl*/temp/build.log

----------

## AlexXVL

запустил 

```
FEATURES="keepwork" emerge -1O cyrus-sasl --buildpkgonly
```

, 

результаты ниже (без изменений):

```

lddtree /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so

libsql.so => /usr/lib/sasl2/libsql.so (interpreter => none)

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6

        ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

```

в build.log нашел такую строку: 

```
 configure: WARNING: MySQL Library not found 
```

выхлоп build.log (весь выхлоп не влазит в пост, выложил его полностью в файле https://yadi.sk/i/d4DLValsZvUY4):

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mcyrus-sasl-2.1.26.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...         [34;01m[ [39;49;00m[32;01mok[39;49;00m[34;01m ][39;49;00m

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: net-mail@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux mysql pam ssl urandom userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   keepwork preserve-libs userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cyrus-sasl-2.1.26.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-sasldb_al.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-saslauthd_libtool.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-avoid_pic_overwrite.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-autotools_fixes.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-as_needed.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-missing_header.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-fix_heimdal.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-auxprop.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-gss_c_nt_hostbased_service.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-service_keytabs.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-missing-size_t.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-CVE-2013-4122.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-send-imap-logout.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-canonuser-ldapdb-garbage-in-out-buffer.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I ../cmulocal -I ../config ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I cmulocal -I config ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy --force-missing ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy --force-missing ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/config/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying uclibc-ltconf/1.3.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd/config/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying uclibc-ltconf/1.3.0 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Building without SASLdb support

 * econf: updating cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-login --enable-ntlm --enable-auth-sasldb --disable-cmulocal --disable-krb4 --enable-otp --without-sqlite --with-saslauthd=/run/saslauthd --with-pwcheck=/run/saslauthd --with-configdir=/etc/sasl2 --with-plugindir=/usr/lib64/sasl2 --with-dbpath=/etc/sasl2/sasldb2 --with-openssl --with-pam --without-ldap --disable-ldapdb --disable-sample --disable-gssapi --disable-java --without-javahome --with-mysql --without-pgsql --without-sqlite3 --disable-srp --disable-static --enable-sql --with-dblib=none --with-devrandom=/dev/urandom

configure: creating cache ./config.cache

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for __attribute__... yes

checking for runpath switch... -Wl,-rpath,

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for connect... yes

checking for res_search... no

checking for dn_expand... no

checking for dns_lookup... no

checking DB path to use... /etc/sasl2/sasldb2

checking DB library to use... none

configure: WARNING: Disabling SASL authentication database support

checking if Berkeley DB handle is kept open in SASLDB... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking /dev/random to use... /dev/urandom

checking for nm... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking for underscore before symbols... no

checking for syslog... yes

checking security/pam_appl.h usability... yes

checking security/pam_appl.h presence... yes

checking for security/pam_appl.h... yes

checking pam/pam_appl.h usability... no

checking pam/pam_appl.h presence... no

checking for pam/pam_appl.h... no

checking for pam_start... no

checking if I should include saslauthd... /run/saslauthd

checking to include Courier authdaemond support... /dev/null

checking for getspnam... yes

checking if I should include pwcheck... /run/saslauthd

checking if I should include the alwaystrue verifier... no

checking if we should enable sasl_checkapop... enabled

checking CRAM-MD5... enabled

checking size of long... 8

checking what directory libraries are found in... lib64

checking for RSAPublicEncrypt in -lrsaref... no

checking openssl/evp.h usability... yes

checking openssl/evp.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/evp.h... yes

checking for EVP_DigestInit in -lcrypto... yes

checking for OpenSSL... yes

checking for des_cbc_encrypt in -lcrypto... no

checking for DES_cbc_encrypt in -lcrypto... yes

checking openssl/des.h usability... yes

checking openssl/des.h presence... yes

checking for openssl/des.h... yes

checking DIGEST-MD5... enabled

checking SCRAM... enabled

checking OTP... enabled

checking for opiechallenge in -lopie... no

checking for OPIE... no

checking SRP... disabled

checking KERBEROS_V4... disabled

checking for crypt... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking GSSAPI... disabled

checking PLAIN... enabled

checking ANONYMOUS... enabled

checking LOGIN... enabled

checking NTLM... enabled

checking PASSDSS... disabled

checking SQL... enabled

configure: WARNING: MySQL Library not found

checking LDAPDB... disabled

checking for dmalloc library... no

checking for sfio library... no

checking for getsubopt... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for inet_aton in -lresolv... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for gai_strerror... yes

checking for getnameinfo... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking des.h usability... no

checking des.h presence... no

checking for des.h... no

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sysexits.h usability... yes

checking sysexits.h presence... yes

checking for sysexits.h... yes

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking varargs.h usability... no

checking varargs.h presence... no

checking for varargs.h... no

checking whether you have ss_family in struct sockaddr_storage... yes

checking whether you have sa_len in struct sockaddr... no

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for getdomainname... yes

checking for getpwnam... yes

checking for getspnam... (cached) yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for inet_aton... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

checking for mkdir... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for jrand48... yes

checking for getpassphrase... no

configure: updating cache ./config.cache

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating libsasl2.pc

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating sasldb/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: creating utils/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating sample/Makefile

config.status: creating java/Makefile

config.status: creating java/CyrusSasl/Makefile

config.status: creating java/Test/Makefile

config.status: creating java/javax/Makefile

config.status: creating java/javax/security/Makefile

config.status: creating java/javax/security/auth/Makefile

config.status: creating java/javax/security/auth/callback/Makefile

config.status: creating pwcheck/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

=== configuring in saslauthd (/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/saslauthd)

configure: running /bin/sh ./configure --disable-option-checking '--prefix=/usr'  '--build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-login' '--enable-ntlm' '--enable-auth-sasldb' '--disable-cmulocal' '--disable-krb4' '--enable-otp' '--without-sqlite' '--with-saslauthd=/run/saslauthd' '--with-pwcheck=/run/saslauthd' '--with-configdir=/etc/sasl2' '--with-plugindir=/usr/lib64/sasl2' '--with-dbpath=/etc/sasl2/sasldb2' '--with-openssl' '--with-pam' '--without-ldap' '--disable-ldapdb' '--disable-sample' '--disable-gssapi' '--disable-java' '--without-javahome' '--with-mysql' '--without-pgsql' '--without-sqlite3' '--disable-srp' '--disable-static' '--enable-sql' '--with-dblib=none' '--with-devrandom=/dev/urandom' 'build_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed' 'CPPFLAGS= -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED' --cache-file=.././config.cache --srcdir=.

configure: loading cache .././config.cache

checking build system type... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... (cached) /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... (cached) o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /bin/grep

checking for egrep... (cached) /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... (cached) /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... (cached) /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... (cached) BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... (cached) func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... (cached) func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... (cached) -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... (cached) pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... (cached) printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... (cached) @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... (cached) ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... (cached) no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for objdir... (cached) .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... (cached) no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... (cached) -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... (cached) yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... (cached) yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... (cached) no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for __attribute__... (cached) yes

checking for runpath switch... (cached) -Wl,-rpath,

checking for connect... (cached) yes

checking for res_search... (cached) no

checking for dn_expand... (cached) no

checking for dns_lookup... (cached) no

checking size of long... (cached) 8

checking what directory libraries are found in... (cached) lib64

checking for RSAPublicEncrypt in -lrsaref... (cached) no

checking for openssl/evp.h... (cached) yes

checking for EVP_DigestInit in -lcrypto... (cached) yes

checking for OpenSSL... yes

checking for des_cbc_encrypt in -lcrypto... (cached) no

checking for DES_cbc_encrypt in -lcrypto... (cached) yes

checking for openssl/des.h... (cached) yes

checking KERBEROS_V4... disabled

checking for crypt... (cached) no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... (cached) yes

checking GSSAPI... disabled

checking for crypt... (cached) no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... (cached) yes

checking DB path to use... /etc/sasl2/sasldb2

checking DB library to use... none

configure: WARNING: Disabling SASL authentication database support

checking for pam_start in -lpam... yes

checking for security/pam_appl.h... (cached) yes

checking for PAM support... yes

checking for inet_aton in -lresolv... (cached) yes

checking to include LDAP support... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... (cached) yes

checking crypt.h usability... yes

checking crypt.h presence... yes

checking for crypt.h... yes

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking krb5.h usability... yes

checking krb5.h presence... yes

checking for krb5.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for syslog.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/uio.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... (cached) yes

checking for pid_t... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc implements __func__... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for gethostname... (cached) yes

checking for mkdir... (cached) yes

checking for socket... (cached) yes

checking for strdup... (cached) yes

checking for getspnam... (cached) yes

checking for asprintf... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if getpwnam_r/getspnam_r take 5 arguments... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... (cached) yes

checking for getnameinfo... (cached) yes

checking whether you have ss_family in struct sockaddr_storage... (cached) yes

checking whether you have sa_len in struct sockaddr... (cached) no

checking for socklen_t... (cached) yes

configure: updating cache .././config.cache

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating saslauthd.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

Configuration Complete. Type 'make' to build.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26 ...

make -j7 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/include'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c makemd5.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o makemd5 makemd5.o  -lresolv  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wl,-O1 -o makemd5 makemd5.o  -Wl,--as-needed -lresolv

rm -f md5global.h

./makemd5 md5global.h

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/include'

Making all in sasldb

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/sasldb'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o allockey.lo allockey.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o db_none.lo db_none.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c db_none.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c db_none.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/db_none.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c allockey.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/allockey.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libsasldb.la  allockey.lo db_none.lo  -lresolv  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libsasldb.a .libs/allockey.o .libs/db_none.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libsasldb.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libsasldb.la" && ln -s "../libsasldb.la" "libsasldb.la" )

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libsasldb.a db_none.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/sasldb'

Making all in lib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/lib'

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/lib'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o auxprop.lo auxprop.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o canonusr.lo canonusr.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o checkpw.lo checkpw.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o client.lo client.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o common.lo common.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o config.lo config.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o external.lo external.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c canonusr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/canonusr.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c client.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/client.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c checkpw.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/checkpw.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c auxprop.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/auxprop.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c config.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/config.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c external.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/external.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/common.o

common.c: In function 'sasl_getprop':

common.c:1048:21: warning: assignment discards 'const' qualifier from pointer target type [enabled by default]

common.c:1051:21: warning: assignment discards 'const' qualifier from pointer target type [enabled by default]

common.c: In function '_sasl_getsimple':

common.c:1528:16: warning: variable 'conn' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o md5.lo md5.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c md5.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/md5.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o saslutil.lo saslutil.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o server.lo server.c

checkpw.c: In function '_sasl_make_plain_secret':

checkpw.c:119:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '_sasl_MD5Update' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from ../include/saslplug.h:11:0,

                 from checkpw.c:53:

../include/md5.h:37:6: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'

checkpw.c:120:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '_sasl_MD5Update' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from ../include/saslplug.h:11:0,

                 from checkpw.c:53:

../include/md5.h:37:6: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

checkpw.c:121:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '_sasl_MD5Update' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from ../include/saslplug.h:11:0,

                 from checkpw.c:53:

../include/md5.h:37:6: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'

checkpw.c: In function '_sasl_auxprop_verify_apop':

checkpw.c:371:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '_sasl_MD5Update' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from ../include/saslplug.h:11:0,

                 from checkpw.c:53:

../include/md5.h:37:6: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'

checkpw.c:373:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '_sasl_MD5Update' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from ../include/saslplug.h:11:0,

                 from checkpw.c:53:

../include/md5.h:37:6: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'const char *'

checkpw.c: In function 'saslauthd_verify_password':

checkpw.c:662:5: warning: passing argument 3 of '_sasl_getcallback' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

In file included from checkpw.c:54:0:

saslint.h:403:1: note: expected 'int (**)(void)' but argument is of type 'int (**)(void *, const char *, const char *, const char **, unsigned int *)'

checkpw.c: In function 'authdaemon_verify_password':

checkpw.c:1044:5: warning: passing argument 3 of '_sasl_getcallback' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

In file included from checkpw.c:54:0:

saslint.h:403:1: note: expected 'int (**)(void)' but argument is of type 'int (**)(void *, const char *, const char *, const char **, unsigned int *)'

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c server.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/server.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c saslutil.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/saslutil.o

server.c: In function 'load_config':

server.c:654:10: warning: field precision specifier '.*' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'size_t' [-Wformat]

server.c:654:10: warning: field precision specifier '.*' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'size_t' [-Wformat]

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o seterror.lo seterror.c

saslutil.c: In function 'sasl_encode64':/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o dlopen.lo dlopen.c

saslutil.c:134:11: warning: variable 'blah' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c seterror.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/seterror.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c dlopen.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/dlopen.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o plugin_common.lo `test -f '../plugins/plugin_common.c' || echo './'`../plugins/plugin_common.c

dlopen.c: In function '_parse_la':

dlopen.c:271:9: warning: integer overflow in expression [-Woverflow]

dlopen.c:272:6: warning: integer overflow in expression [-Woverflow]

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DLIBSASL_EXPORTS=1 -I../include -I../plugins -I../include -I../sasldb -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c ../plugins/plugin_common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/plugin_common.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -version-info 3:0:0 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libsasl2.la -rpath /usr/lib64 auxprop.lo canonusr.lo checkpw.lo client.lo common.lo config.lo external.lo md5.lo saslutil.lo server.lo seterror.lo dlopen.lo plugin_common.lo   -ldl   -lresolv  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/auxprop.o .libs/canonusr.o .libs/checkpw.o .libs/client.o .libs/common.o .libs/config.o .libs/external.o .libs/md5.o .libs/saslutil.o .libs/server.o .libs/seterror.o .libs/dlopen.o .libs/plugin_common.o   -Wl,--as-needed -ldl -lresolv  -O2 -march=k8 -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libsasl2.so.3 -o .libs/libsasl2.so.3.0.0

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libsasl2.so.3" && ln -s "libsasl2.so.3.0.0" "libsasl2.so.3")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libsasl2.so" && ln -s "libsasl2.so.3.0.0" "libsasl2.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libsasl2.la" && ln -s "../libsasl2.la" "libsasl2.la" )

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/lib'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/lib'

Making all in plugins

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26/plugins'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o cram.lo cram.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o crammd5_init.lo crammd5_init.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o plugin_common.lo plugin_common.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o digestmd5.lo digestmd5.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o digestmd5_init.lo digestmd5_init.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o scram.lo scram.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o scram_init.lo scram_init.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c cram.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cram.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c plugin_common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/plugin_common.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c crammd5_init.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/crammd5_init.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c digestmd5_init.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/digestmd5_init.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c digestmd5.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/digestmd5.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c scram.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/scram.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c scram_init.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/scram_init.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o otp.lo otp.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o otp_init.lo otp_init.c

digestmd5.c: In function 'digestmd5_server_mech_step':

digestmd5.c:3051:18: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

digestmd5.c: In function 'parse_server_challenge':

digestmd5.c:3653:10: warning: variable 'IsUTF8' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c otp.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/otp.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c otp_init.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/otp_init.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1  -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o plain.lo plain.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../lib -I../sasldb -I../include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED -D_BSD_SOURCE -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -DOBSOLETE_CRAM_ATTR=1 -Wall -W -O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c plain.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/plain.o

scram.c: In function 'Hi':

scram.c:305:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:321:4: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c: In function 'scram_server_user_salt':

scram.c:348:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'Hi' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

scram.c:274:1: note: expected 'const char *' but argument is of type 'unsigned char *'

scram.c:350:5: warning: pointer targets in return differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

scram.c: In function 'GenerateScramSecrets':

scram.c:394:2: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'Hi' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

scram.c:274:1: note: expected 'const char *' but argument is of type 'unsigned char *'

scram.c:403:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:410:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'SHA1' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:66:0:

/usr/include/openssl/sha.h:125:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:410:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'SHA1' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:66:0:

/usr/include/openssl/sha.h:125:16: note: expected 'unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:424:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c: In function 'scram_server_mech_step1':

scram.c:786:13: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

scram.c:793:11: warning: passing argument 4 of 'sparams->utils->getopt' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

scram.c:793:11: note: expected 'const char **' but argument is of type 'char **'

scram.c:902:7: warning: passing argument 5 of 'sparams->utils->decode64' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

scram.c:902:7: note: expected 'unsigned int *' but argument is of type 'size_t *'

scram.c:512:18: warning: unused variable 'hash_len' [-Wunused-variable]

scram.c: In function 'scram_server_mech_step2':

scram.c:1310:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:1339:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'SHA1' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:66:0:

/usr/include/openssl/sha.h:125:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:1339:5: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'SHA1' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:66:0:

/usr/include/openssl/sha.h:125:16: note: expected 'unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c:1361:7: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'HMAC' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from scram.c:68:0:

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h:99:16: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

scram.c: In function 'scram_setpass':

scram.c:1576:11: warning: passing argument 4 of 'sparams->utils->getopt' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

scram.c:1576:11: note: expected 'const char **' but argument is of type 'char **'

scram.c:1672:3: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'sprintf' differ in signedness [-Wpointer-sign]

In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:937:0,

                 from scram.c:49:

```

----------

## hats0id

Столкнулся с такой же бедой. Как полумера - откатился к mysql 5.1. Но хотелось бы решить проблему правильно. Есть какие-то результаты товарищи?

----------

## AlexXVL

я думаю что дело в обновлении mysql, но тем похожих не нашел и даже не знаю что делать дальше   :Confused: 

----------

## hats0id

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> я думаю что дело в обновлении mysql, но тем похожих не нашел и даже не знаю что делать дальше  

 

Судя по тому, что другие пакеты работают нормально, проблема в cyrus-sasl. Отписал в багзиллу - будем ждать.

----------

## hats0id

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> я думаю что дело в обновлении mysql, но тем похожих не нашел и даже не знаю что делать дальше  

 

emerge --sync

emerge -v cyrus-sasl

))

----------

## AlexXVL

 *hats0id wrote:*   

>  *AlexXVL wrote:*   я думаю что дело в обновлении mysql, но тем похожих не нашел и даже не знаю что делать дальше   
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge -v cyrus-sasl
> ...

 

не помогает (

pluginviewer -a

```

Installed and properly configured auxprop mechanisms are:

<none>

```

----------

## hats0id

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

>  *hats0id wrote:*    *AlexXVL wrote:*   я думаю что дело в обновлении mysql, но тем похожих не нашел и даже не знаю что делать дальше   
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge -v cyrus-sasl
> ...

 

У меня тоже плагинвьюер не показывает его наличие:

```
pluginviewer -a

Installed and properly configured auxprop mechanisms are:

sasldb
```

Но по факту - работает:

```
Aug 21 02:17:33 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: sql auxprop plugin using mysql engine

Aug 21 02:17:33 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: connect from s15443818.onlinehome-server.com[74.208.99.60]

Aug 21 02:17:34 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: sql plugin Parse the username kelly

Aug 21 02:17:34 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: sql plugin try and connect to a host

Aug 21 02:17:34 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: sql plugin trying to open db 'mail' on host 'localhost'

Aug 21 02:17:34 games postfix/smtpd[17617]: begin transaction
```

у тебя так-же?

 ls -na /usr/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/ |grep r3

```
-rw-r--r--   1 0 0  7255 Aug 20 19:01 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3.ebuild
```

----------

## AlexXVL

авторизация по прежнему не работает.   :Sad: 

ls -na /usr/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/ |grep r3

```

-rw-r--r--   1 0 0  7255 авг 20 22:01 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3.ebuild

```

----------

## hats0id

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> авторизация по прежнему не работает.  
> 
> ls -na /usr/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/ |grep r3
> 
> ```
> ...

 

че в логах пишет при попытке авторизации? на что ругается

----------

## AlexXVL

так же как и в моем первом посте...

auth.log:

SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

_sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

----------

## hats0id

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> так же как и в моем первом посте...
> 
> auth.log:
> 
> SQL engine 'mysql' not supported
> ...

 

mysql вообще работает?

mysql_update делал после обновления с 5.1 до 5.5?

для аутентификации smtp пользователей что стоит?

кстати в первом посте:

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> imadp.conf:

 

imapd.conf

очепятка?

P.S. http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/ChangeLog?view=markup

P.P.S. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519646

----------

## AlexXVL

>imapd.conf

>очепятка? 

нет, я использую sasl для imap и smtp авторизации.

поставил флаг ~amd64 для cyrus-sasl. установил новый пакет (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r8:2) и всё сразу же заработало.

видимо была пропущена при тестировании ошибка в r3...

я так в инете и не нашел ответа о слотах.

почему-то у меня sasl сразу во второй слот ставится  (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r8:2)  :Sad: 

удаляю его, заново ставлю - опять во второй слот ставится.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *AlexXVL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> я так в инете и не нашел ответа о слотах.
> 
> почему-то у меня sasl сразу во второй слот ставится  (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r8:2) 
> ...

 

Потому что все ебилды данного пакета имеют внутри SLOT="2". Скорее всего это исторически так сложилось.

----------

## valinor

Аналогичная проблема с модулем pgsql. Нарыл следующее:

В cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r9 в скрипте configure:

```
# find location of library

# presuing if one given then correct

if test "${with_pgsql}" = "yes"; then

  with_pgsql=notfound

  for pgsqlloc in lib/pgsql lib pgsql/lib

  do

    if test -f ${prefix}/${pgsqlloc}/libpq.a; then

      with_pgsql="${prefix}"

      break

    elif test -f /usr/local/${pgsqlloc}/libpq.a; then

      with_pgsql="/usr/local"

      break

    elif test -f /usr/${pgsqlloc}/libpq.a; then

      with_pgsql="/usr"

      break

    fi

  done

fi

```

1. постгрес (9.4.1) установился в /usr/lib/postgresql-9.4, с симлинком /usr/lib/postgresql -> /usr/lib/postgresql-9.4/lib64

    а конфигуратор сасла ищет в /usr/lib/pgsql

2. без флага "static-libs" он не устанавливает libpq.a

Сделал симлинк /usr/lib/pgsql -> /usr/lib/postgresql-9.4/lib64, пересобрал постгрес с USE="static-libs". Работает

----------

## TigerJr

Симптомы говорят о заболевании, но каком пока не ясно. Это и пугает. (Это не о данной ошибке это вобщем)

Конфигуре генерируется автоматически автотулзами из инклудов в исходниках. 

Может установить mariadb у них вроде разный libmysqlclient.so ?

Судя по:

 *Quote:*   

> ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-login --enable-ntlm --enable-auth-sasldb --disable-cmulocal --disable-krb4 --enable-otp --without-sqlite --with-saslauthd=/run/saslauthd --with-pwcheck=/run/saslauthd --with-configdir=/etc/sasl2 --with-plugindir=/usr/lib64/sasl2 --with-dbpath=/etc/sasl2/sasldb2 --with-openssl --with-pam --without-ldap --disable-ldapdb --disable-sample --disable-gssapi --disable-java --without-javahome --with-mysql --without-pgsql --without-sqlite3 --disable-srp --disable-static --enable-sql

 

И желательно взять cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3.tar.bz2 (без патчей) распаковать для поряка в /usr/src

```

# tar -xjf cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3.tar.bz2 -C /usr/src

# cd /usr/src/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3

# ./configure [--c параметрами в примере]

# make

# make install

```

----------

